# garageband vers ipad



## durandagent (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
je voudrai enregistrer les leçons de piano qui se trouvent sur Garageband sur mon Ipad 
Elles ne sont accessibles que sur l'ordinateur La version Ipad de Garageband ne donne accès qu'à l'enregistrement et la création de musique 
Quand on télécharge les leçons de piano sur l'ordi elles vont directement dans le dossier Garageband sans passer par le dossier téléchargement et on ne peut pas les copier
l'Ipad ne synchronise pas Garageband 
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? 
Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------

